# Southern Maryland Anyone?



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

What part of Southern Maryland?


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

sorry I am near baltimore city...


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't know what is considered southern maryland.

I'm near Rachel's Mom.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm on the Eastern Shore, near Ocean City. Unless they put in that Ferry they've been discussing forever, Southern MD is a LONG way from here.

Do you ever come to the beach?


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm in the Carroll County are - also not too far from Rachels Mom.

angie


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> sorry I am near baltimore city...


You might consider driving a little.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Judi said:


> You might consider driving a little.


????? not sure what you are saying?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL! Lots of members from Maryland here. I live in the northern most reaches of the state.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rachel's Mom said:


> ????? not sure what you are saying?


I was wondering too....


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Ike and I are in Southern Maryland. Anyone out there close by? We'd love to have a Doggie Park Day with other Golden's. It'd be nice to meet some other wet noses. Warmer weather is on the way!!! :wave: Let's plan a Golden Gathering this spring!


I forgot to ask - what part of So Md?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

We are in Calvert County which is south of Annapolis. I wouldn't mind traveling a little. Ike's breeder is in Carroll County. I am slightly familiar with that area. I know there is Quiet Water's Park in Annapolis. It's on the Ches. bay and has a dog beach. We could try and arrange a day in warmer weather for a swim. It would be nice to have a good size group of us. ( we are heading to a family event today. I'll check back later:wave:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh Yeah, Thanks for the replies!!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I've heard the dog park in Annapolis is a lot of fun. Bill and I keep talking about taking teh boys there. Maybe this summer we could meet up there!
I should mention that we don't have any places in Carroll county for dogs to meet up, other than my house that is. lol. No dog parks, no water are for dogs. It's pretty bad.

Angie


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

ShadowsParents said:


> I've heard the dog park in Annapolis is a lot of fun. Bill and I keep talking about taking teh boys there. Maybe this summer we could meet up there!
> I should mention that we don't have any places in Carroll county for dogs to meet up, other than my house that is. lol. No dog parks, no water are for dogs. It's pretty bad.
> 
> Angie



You have to have Anne Arundel tags to go there, or so it said online last time I checked. I haven't tried without it. I don't know how to get those tags? I'm relatively new to Maryland. Also it says I need Maryland rabies tags..mine are Virginia.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Southern Maryland is Calvert County, St. Mary's County...and a few other counties i forget. It's near Patuxent River and what not.....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, Pax River is in Calvert County. We don't have a dog park yet. I don't think Charles or St. Mary's do yet either. Annapolis is probably the closest to gather at. I have been there with "Sam" my first golden. We purchased a yearly membership, but you can pay to enter for the day. I didn't need to show any type of documentation for Sam. We strolled the trails and used the fenced in play yards. We walked to the beach but did not use it. It looked wonderful, though. We see dogs at the beach all the time when we pass it by boat. I would love to arrange something when the weather warms!!!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We're in western maryland, but depending on the day chosen we may be up for a day trip. When the weather gets warmer give us more details, date, time, cost, how to get there etc, and if we can, we'll join you. Thor loves an adventure.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Judi said:


> You might consider driving a little.


I meant travelling to meet some people.
The Annapolis dog park is fenced in.
There is also a place to swim for the dogs at Quiet Waters Park in Annapolis. 
There is a new Dog Park at the Hannah Moore School in Reisterstown and the Robert E. Lee Park is nice for the dogs to run around and swim. 
There is another place you can walk dogs accross from Greenspring Station and I almost forgot that I have been to another Dog Beach. I think it's called the Downs Dog Beach.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think a Maryland GRF meet up would be cool. Maybe Rachael's Mom could talk Joe into coming again (just kidding Joe).


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I think a Maryland GRF meet up would be cool. Maybe Rachael's Mom could talk Joe into coming again (just kidding Joe).


LOL, I would love to do a grf meetup again...the last one we did was cool, but I have not seen any pictures....didn't joe take someone, I was :doh: at myself for forgetting my camera!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor'sMom just said this evening that her pictures will be developed soon!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Thor'sMom just said this evening that her pictures will be developed soon!


 
oh I must have missed that, cool, hurry up thor'smom!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> LOL, I would love to do a grf meetup again...the last one we did was cool, but I have not seen any pictures....didn't joe take someone, I was :doh: at myself for forgetting my camera!


When was the last Golden Retriever Meetup?


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> oh I must have missed that, cool, hurry up thor'smom!


The film is in the lab. I expect it back in a couple of days. When I get the pics you and Vern will be the first 2 to know, oh and maybe Joe too.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi said:


> When was the last Golden Retriever Meetup?


It was when Joe came through the area on his trip to the US. I think it was on the 5th.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thor's Mom said:


> The film is in the lab. I expect it back in a couple of days. When I get the pics you and Vern will be the first 2 to know, of and maybe Joe too.


 
Yippeee! Sitting on pins and needles! Ouch, ouch!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It might be nice if someone else is included!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi said:


> It might be nice if someone else is included!


Everyone on the entire forum was invited to meet up with Joe as he was travelling to various places. It was an open invitation. I live no where near there and invited Thor and myself because it sounded like fun. I'm sure whenever another GRF get together happens they'll publicly post when and where again for all to see.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Supposedly PM's were sent out to us Maryland folks. I couldn't go because i had to work.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_Hello and Welcome :wave: I live in Central New York, but we can still get together here on the forum and share stories and pictures._


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I am in Indianapolis!!! Wish I was closer as I would love to meet up with some other GRF dogs/members!


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

We are in Northern Virginia, and would love to link up with other members sometime. We never really looked at the Golden Event forum; now we are gonna start!


----------

